
'Largest-ever' Silicon Valley eviction to displace hundreds of tenants - dthal
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jul/07/silicon-valley-largest-eviction-rent-controlled-tenants-income-inequality
======
angersock
Soundtrack for the article.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgpa7wEAz7I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgpa7wEAz7I)

------
johan_larson
A net gain of 424 apartments. Not nearly enough, but a step in the right
direction.

Glad to see the existing tenants are getting plenty of time to find other
places to live, too.

